# Call to Worship



## Davidius (Jan 15, 2007)

Do Reformed pastors have some sort of database of passages to use as the Call to Worship at the beginning of the worship service or do they just find ones that look good on their own while doing personal reading?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 15, 2007)

I just look for appropriate texts.

I try to make it "connective" to the whole Order of Worship (which I attempt to integrate with the sermonic theme).

I try to use texts that explicitly or implicitly contain GOD's imperatives to "Come, see me; Come into my presence; Come and worship me. Come receive my blessing."


----------



## gwine (Jan 15, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I just look for appropriate texts.
> 
> I try to make it "connective" to the whole Order of Worship (which I attempt to integrate with the sermonic theme).
> 
> I try to use texts that explicitly or implicitly contain GOD's imperatives to "Come, see me; Come into my presence; Come and worship me. Come receive my blessing."





Our pastor says, "Beloved congregation of the Lord Jesus Christ. Grace to you from God our Father and the Lord Jesus Christ." Sometimes he adds, "by the power of the Holy Spirit", or words close to that.

If you're referring to the Scripture at the beginning, it is always tied to the sermon. Same with the songs.

Hope this is what you're asking about.


----------

